# Refrigerator Drain Hose Breaking Apart



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi all









Our drain hose has been crumbling for some time now, but I just happened to look at the vent and found a 1/2 inch piece just laying there. It's finally too short to be able for it to reach outside the vent, so now I have to replace it.

Looking up into the tight crevice, I see that it is about 18" long and has a small black wire tie around it...There is like a 2" space to even get to the point where it attaches









Has anyone had to replace this stupid cheap piece of hose? I'm thinking about changing it to the clear rubber type hose instead.

Any help or suggestions would be really appreciated!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nope, havnt had to replace it, yet. i wouldnt think there is any reason you couldnt switch it over to a rubber hose. if there is enough room to do it and you could find the right size, why not? (im sure somebody will be telling us soon....)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I went to Home Depot to try to find a temporary fix by joining the old corregated hose with a new piece of something else. I was going to try a hose barb, but DH thought it might cause the old hose to split.

They wanted $12.00 for a 10 foot piece of hose, so I went to Ace Hardware where they sell it by the foot...$2.00 was a much better deal









I wound up buying a piece of clear hose that fits over the old hose...broke off another 2" piece trying to get them together. I somehow managed to jam the new fat piece of hose through the little grates on the bottom of the outer vent door (I just barely got it in there) and then somehow managed to work the two together.

I really need a permanent fix though...it's just a matter of time before this lets loose or I lose another length of the old hose


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Dealer says that to replace the hose, the fridge needs to be pulled out. DH says no problem to pull the fridge, but I thought I'd check here...
not that I don't trust him
















Think this is a big undertaking or not so much? Dealer said $125.00 to replace an 18" hose





















AS IF!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's just a drain line, and not under pressure, so any simple thing will work. Tape it, sleeve it, patch it...whatever. I wouldn't want to pull the fridge out either.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had this same issue and went to my dealer he said he had never heard of it and I took him to the outbacks sitting on the lot and showed him 3 others doing the same thing. What amazed me was, he would not fix under warranty . so I went to Lowes and picked up some clear hose that fit *inside *the white hose and pushed it up about 10 inches into it. What I found to be the cause was sunlight deteriorating the plastic.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Campforthenight said:


> I have had this same issue and went to my dealer he said he had never heard of it and I took him to the outbacks sitting on the lot and showed him 3 others doing the same thing. What amazed me was, he would not fix under warranty . so I went to Lowes and picked up some clear hose that fit *inside *the white hose and pushed it up about 10 inches into it. What I found to be the cause was sunlight deteriorating the plastic.


I noticed this just the other day while dewinterizing was happening on our TT too. That particular side of our tt gets hit by sunlight pretty much all day and I was thinking it may be caused by the sun also. But when I opened up the cover it was brittle inside. Is the heat build up to cause, or when the fridge is running on propane the exhaust is drying it out. Either way I won't be able to stretch it any further. Maybe I'll try the clear hose fix, I cant believe the whole doggone thing has to be removed just to replace a cheap drain tube.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I cant believe the whole doggone thing has to be removed just to replace a cheap drain tube.


Ill second that! what a bummer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What a bummer to have to remove the frig.


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

bradnjess said:


> I have had this same issue and went to my dealer he said he had never heard of it and I took him to the outbacks sitting on the lot and showed him 3 others doing the same thing. What amazed me was, he would not fix under warranty . so I went to Lowes and picked up some clear hose that fit *inside *the white hose and pushed it up about 10 inches into it. What I found to be the cause was sunlight deteriorating the plastic.


I noticed this just the other day while dewinterizing was happening on our TT too. That particular side of our tt gets hit by sunlight pretty much all day and I was thinking it may be caused by the sun also. But when I opened up the cover it was brittle inside. Is the heat build up to cause, or when the fridge is running on propane the exhaust is drying it out. Either way I won't be able to stretch it any further. Maybe I'll try the clear hose fix, I cant believe the whole doggone thing has to be removed just to replace a cheap drain tube.
[/quote]

If you will notice it stops at the point the sun cannot penetrate which is about 2 inches above the top of the hatch. it was the same at the dealership. My vote is for the sun and not the washing chemicals.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

That white plastic drain hose design must be the one day they let Gilligan work at the Dometic Factory







.

What a piece of garbage.

Here is the good news. It doesn't really do much of anything. Have you ever seen any fluid drainage from it? I haven't.

I did a search on the Dometic website for my fridge and the drainage line goes to the white plastic tray inside of the fridge that collects the condensate that drips off the heat exchanger fins at the back of the fridge. Occasionally mine is slightly wet but not ever enough to flow out the drain. Keep in mind that I am in a dry desert climate, so humid areas may have much more condesate drainage and actually get flow out the hose. Another idea is too place paper towel or a sponge in the plastic tray - then there should be nothing to drain - but you would also need to keep an "eye" on it or in humid climates you may end up with a puddle inside the fridge.

My OB is in storage now - but here is my plan: Use a small electrician "fish line" that electricians use to pull wire. Feed it very carefully up inside the white drainage hose and 'hopefully' see it at the drainout from the plastic interior tray. If I can get this far it will be very easy to replace with a new quality drain hose. I may not be able to try this for some time - so if someone else wants to be the first to try - please let us all know. If not, I will report back when I get a chance.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I went to Home Depot to try to find a temporary fix by joining the old corregated hose with a new piece of something else. I was going to try a hose barb, but DH thought it might cause the old hose to split.
> 
> They wanted $12.00 for a 10 foot piece of hose, so I went to Ace Hardware where they sell it by the foot...$2.00 was a much better deal
> 
> ...


I did the same thing. I bought a short piece of the clear flexible tubing that fit over the existing tube (and yes it was a tight fit). I used some
silicone caulk in the tube to help seal and hold the two securely together. I then put the little end cap on the new tube also using the caulk.

I did mine last year and so far so good. No leaks and holding together.

Mark


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

My hose is the same. I have to have the trailer inspected this month and dealer has a list of things I need fixing, all will be fixed under warranty. I guess that will have to be protected from sun and the heat some way so I guess that is something to think of latter.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Guess I'll have to check mine. Never thought of it.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

daslobo777 said:


> Here is the good news. It doesn't really do much of anything. Have you ever seen any fluid drainage from it? I haven't.
> 
> I did a search on the Dometic website for my fridge and the drainage line goes to the white plastic tray inside of the fridge that collects the condensate that drips off the heat exchanger fins at the back of the fridge. Occasionally mine is slightly wet but not ever enough to flow out the drain. Keep in mind that I am in a dry desert climate, so humid areas may have much more condesate drainage and actually get flow out the hose. Another idea is too place paper towel or a sponge in the plastic tray - then there should be nothing to drain - but you would also need to keep an "eye" on it or in humid climates you may end up with a puddle inside the fridge.


The only time I have seen anything drip out of the drain line is after one of our trips and I have shut the fidge off and let the freezer defrost.
If you have a broken drain line then you will have all that water dripping into the fridge cabinet. I think I saw a previous post that said it will eventually find its way to the floor under the fridge.

If you do have a broken drain line and not able to easily replace the line, I would look into diverting the water at the point that it drips into the plastic tray (inside the fridge).


----------



## mjwkmg (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a 26RKS 2006 and my drain hose was coming apart also. I was also told at the dealership you had to remove the fridge
to install a new hose. The dealership just spliced a hose piece on. When I got back to the house I took off the outside door to 
the fridge, there is one board (piece of paneling) screwed in place when looking up. You can remove this board easily and you will see where the drain hose from the fridge is connected. The fridge has a nipple stubbed out, that is where the drain hose is connected with a very simple clamp. There is enough room to reach in and remove the old hose and install the new one. You might want to check for wasp and etc. before venturing in though. We have that problem in Louisiana.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

mjwkmg said:


> I have a 26RKS 2006 and my drain hose was coming apart also. I was also told at the dealership you had to remove the fridge
> to install a new hose. The dealership just spliced a hose piece on. When I got back to the house I took off the outside door to
> the fridge, there is one board (piece of paneling) screwed in place when looking up. You can remove this board easily and you will see where the drain hose from the fridge is connected. The fridge has a nipple stubbed out, that is where the drain hose is connected with a very simple clamp. There is enough room to reach in and remove the old hose and install the new one. You might want to check for wasp and etc. before venturing in though. We have that problem in Louisiana.


I'm voting you #1 new member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I read your post and rand out to the camper and I'' be darned its that simple. I'll be going to the Depot tomorrow to get some tubing. Thanks mjwkmg.
Brad


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> I have a 26RKS 2006 and my drain hose was coming apart also. I was also told at the dealership you had to remove the fridge
> to install a new hose. The dealership just spliced a hose piece on. When I got back to the house I took off the outside door to
> the fridge, there is one board (piece of paneling) screwed in place when looking up. You can remove this board easily and you will see where the drain hose from the fridge is connected. The fridge has a nipple stubbed out, that is where the drain hose is connected with a very simple clamp. There is enough room to reach in and remove the old hose and install the new one. You might want to check for wasp and etc. before venturing in though. We have that problem in Louisiana.


I'm voting you #1 new member!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I read your post and rand out to the camper and I'' be darned its that simple. I'll be going to the Depot tomorrow to get some tubing. Thanks mjwkmg.
Brad
[/quote]
Lucky you two!

Can either one of you post a photo? Mine is so out of reach and located up high and between the coil and a fat round aluminum piece of tubing....I had to use a mirror just to see where the drain tube is attached. I'm just wondering how different my configuration could be from both of yours









***ON EDIT***







I just looked and found exactly what board you're talking about!








I'm heading back to the hardware store tomorrow first thing!!








I'll second that vote mjwkmg! Thanks!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

You just beat me. I thought I was going to learn how to put pics in my post tonight.







Maybe next time. Glad your drain is the same.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Sounds easy enough. I have to remember this when i get mine home. but of coarse, mine will be the one that is nearly impossible to do.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> You just beat me. I thought I was going to learn how to put pics in my post tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to post a pic! Others here may want to see what we're talking about


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Lets see if this works. The first pic is looking up into the compartment with the piece of wood in place.








The second pic is with the piece of wood removed looking up through the coil. You can just barely see the white hose top right.








The last pic is looking straight up the right side of the coils. You can see where the hose starts.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

clear enough! thanks. lets see it with the new hose..


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great pics!









I can't wait to finally get this hose replaced tomorrow...Piece of cake now









And to think that we almost pulled the fridge out for this








AND to think that the dealer would have charged $125.00








I'm so glad we have each other








Thanks Brad and mjwkmg!


----------

